
Apple Cancels Danish Data Center - jmartinpetersen
https://9to5mac.com/2019/06/11/apple-data-center-cancelled-denmark/
======
jmartinpetersen
They have now pulled out of the site in Aabenraa, while their other site in
Viborg has apparently been dormant for a couple of months.

